# Pacemaker Insertion with Cardioversion



## laurap (Feb 18, 2014)

We have a physician who performed a dual chamber pacemaker insertion (CPT code 33208) with an intraoperative cardioversion (CPT code 92960).

There are CCI edits in place for these codes, but a modifier is allowed to overide the edits.

My question is: When is it appropriate to use the modifier and bill these codes together?

Any help would be appreciated.


Thank you,

Laura L. Porter, CPC
Jamestown Area Medical Associates


----------



## MARCYL (Feb 18, 2014)

Yes you can post them together using a 59 mod on the cv


----------



## twizzle (Feb 18, 2014)

laurap said:


> We have a physician who performed a dual chamber pacemaker insertion (CPT code 33208) with an intraoperative cardioversion (CPT code 92960).
> 
> There are CCI edits in place for these codes, but a modifier is allowed to overide the edits.
> 
> ...


It depends on the circumstances as to why they did a cardioversion. If the pacer implant procedure caused the patient to go into a-fib and they cardioverted the patient you cannot bill it. The same goes for EP procedures.
If the intent before the surgery was to do a pacer implant and a cardioversion, it would be appropriate to unbundle them with a 59 and bill both procedures.
No guarantee the cardioversion would pay though.


----------



## Highlyfavored (Feb 19, 2014)

I would use the 59 modifier on the cardioversion


----------



## laurap (Feb 20, 2014)

Thank you for your responses!

Laura L. Porter, CPC
Jamestown Area Medical Associates


----------

